# Show us your saddles!



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Title says it all, show us all your different saddles, and bridles!  May be on your horse since that's all i have lol but lets show em off 









^My english saddle.








^stock saddle, breastplate and english bridle lol!


----------



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

Here's my barrel saddle made by Frontier Saddlery in Flat Rock, AL


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Send it to me!  
I rode for my first time in a western saddle yesterday...im now saving up 800dollars to buy it lol. But first I gotta get a horse...


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

here is my saddle


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

This is mine. I had it made a couple of years ago by Southern Trails (a member on the board).


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Bill, you make me jealous every time you post that, gorgeous! One of these days I'll convince DH I need another so Kevin can make me one! 

I can get pics of mine later...but that may make me look like a hoarder. I have one butt and I think I'm at 13 saddles. :shock:


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks, Mandy. I've got a lot of time in that saddle and just love it. I've had custom saddles before but this one fits so well that I see no reason to own any other. I've got a couple of back up saddles but that is the only one I ride.

(BTW, those pics were taken when I first got the saddle, it's broken well broken in now but still looks the same).


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

My first Luc Childeric saddle,



















My second Luc Childeric saddle,










My old Star Trekk Espaniola saddle,










Gold Medal bridle with Otto Schumacher bowband,


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

No pics of my Wintec Western, but I have pics of everything else.

My barrel saddle:









Big ol' draft saddle, Buford Saddlery:
















Collegiate event, for sale:









Courbette Pandur, 30+ years old:









Toulouse Celine:









Courbette Luxor:









Equi-Bette, for sale:









Show bridle, Wylde Jumper bridle:


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

My main saddle.










Ill get some pictures of the others tonight.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I can get pics of mine later...but that may make me look like a hoarder. I have one butt and I think I'm at 13 saddles. :shock:


AHA, a hoarder, I best come stage and intervention at your place, for your own good of course..

Hang on though, one bum, 3 rideable horses

1 western saddle, Reinsman, LOVE IT

English

Stubben, 17" 

Wintec 2000

Wintec XXW

Thornhill Vienna dressage

Centaur Dressage

Bates Caprilli Dressage

Thorowgood Maxam.

OK, not that many then.....and guess what not one of them fits Emmy right :twisted:


----------



## Librahorsegal (Nov 20, 2011)

This was taken in feb.2012


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Love them all guys, extremely jealous! Oh and tack hoarders please upload as many photos of your tack as possible


----------



## horseandme (Jun 4, 2012)

this is my martha josey barrel saddle  srry, didnt really have any good pics


----------



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

Wise Equestrian CC saddle:









Trail/Endurance Halter/Bridle Combo:









Leather Bridle:









Wintec 500 AP (soon to be for sale):


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow I love everyones saddles livestori, i love your endurance saddle. please send it to me


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

my trainers master dressage  i love it! its so comfy


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

Wintec 2000 is my current saddle.
The BCS Kur Dressage Saddle is the one I'm saving up for.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

My english saddles are sooooo boring....

A saddle I like to look at AND ride in. A Hope saddle circa 1840's

Without mochilla and saddle pockets



















With mochilla and saddle pockets











I teach classes in the saddles of the fur trade era. Here I am with a bunch of tack, both for mountainmen and native american


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Here is my jerry bethune custom barrel saddle(my signature picture is the back of my saddle).My ebay baby blue bridle/breast collar and baby blue/black barrel reins that matched perfectly and then on the tb is same saddle and my lime green set up.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Loving all these photos guys!  soo want all of these saddles!


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Okaaayyy.... 

First Picture is of the western saddle my niece and i bought for her pony. Its well used ...

DERWENT SADDLE - 16''
Unknown brand 15" western saddle
Western Rawhide Pleasure/trail saddle - 15.5 -16" saddle (my main saddle)
Unknown brand barrel saddle - 15" 
Pony english saddle about 12" , another unknown brand it came with the pony we bought.
DERWENT SADDLE - 15''
Unknown brand western pony saddle - 12''


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a Wintec 2000 (bought new) and a Stubben Siegfried (bought used). I don't have any current pictures of the Wintec, but I have plenty of the Stubben. I'd been waiting almost 25 years to get a Stubben, so of course I had to document it when it finally happened. Love mah Stubben! :wink:


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Here are the Barrel Saddles....

Lynn McKenzie Special









Martin









Corriente









Triple Creek









Double J









Circle Y Bob Marshall









Original Bob Marshall









Original Bob Marshall









And the other Saddles...

Billy Cook Show Saddle









Alamo Trophy Saddle









Trophy Saddle #2 (can't think of the maker at the moment









My old Hand Made saddle (friends son is using it for Jr. Rodeos this year)










I don't have pictures of my English or Exercise Saddle...


----------



## filly20 (Jul 9, 2012)

14" circle y saddle








Then i use a mustang hackamore


----------



## ChipsAhoy (Jul 1, 2012)

Totally jealous of all these saddles. I've only found one that fits my horse...an old, beat up Wintec AP. I would loovveee to have any decent dressage saddle though.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

love all these pictures!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

StellaIW said:


> My second Luc Childeric saddle,


*jealous beyond belief*

How much was that saddle? I think I want to save up and buy one! It's so... amazing!


----------



## Aiya (Jul 11, 2012)

My Antares custom close contact  The first picture is more accurate for the colour. It's a chocolate brown but the flash made it look red :???:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^ Beautiful!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

BarrelRacingLvr,

Fabulous saddles!!! I would SO steal a couple of them. I am especially interested in the buckaroo style kids saddle. Any way to get detailed photos of it?


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

I am printing all these out and PROVING that I don't have to many saddles!!! As a matter of fact I am WAY behind!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My saddles are totally utilitarian and I only have 2 that I currently use.

My Modified Association from Corriente (my main saddle that I almost always ride), Saddlesmith breast collar, and Reinsman Cowhand bridle



























And then I have my old Simco roping saddle that I try not to use very much anymore. It's a great quality saddle, but it's just not comfortable for me.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Here is my saddle its a Big Horn


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Loving these pictures guys! these saddles are spectacular!


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

BarrelRacingLvr said:


> Here are the Barrel Saddles....
> 
> Lynn McKenzie Special
> 
> ...


Goodness, are you a tack store??? lol.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Allison Finch said:


> BarrelRacingLvr,
> 
> Fabulous saddles!!! I would SO steal a couple of them. I am especially interested in the buckaroo style kids saddle. Any way to get detailed photos of it?


Lol ya I can snap of few pics today 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Dally w/ my barrel saddle (someone took the breast collar from my parents place:evil

And J in the child's saddle last year. Since she's grown out of it, I have a waiting list foro friends who want to borrow it.

My other main saddle is a Rocking R trainer, that one I use on Odie all the time, but I don't have any pictures of that one.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Billy Cook barrel saddle I bought before I sold Whisper, who I thought would have been great at it. I sold her because her size was not a good fit for me, and bought a nice solid trail horse. The saddle is being used solely on the trails, for now. The breast collar is a Circle Y I believe.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> *jealous beyond belief*
> 
> How much was that saddle? I think I want to save up and buy one! It's so... amazing!


It's a custom made saddle, they are super expensive. :shock: I had to sell my old jumping saddle + my old dressage saddle to afford it. 

35 000 kr should be around $5235.

Some more of their saddles. 

http://www.lucchilderic-catalogue.com/catalogue.php


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

wow i am loving these saddles. If only i could own every single one ^^


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm with a couple of the previous posters. My husband thought I had a saddle problem but I really think he needs to see this thread. LOL! I do love saddles though and would love to have a collection like some women have shoes in their closet. Most of my saddles are actually quite new to me because I lost all my tack in a barn fire last fall. Sadly I lost a western saddle that I rode in when I was just 13 years old and I'm 39 now. I also lost a true German made Stubben Siegfried that was given to me after it was found in someone's garden shed. They had no idea what they had. My husband had a really nice Australian saddle which we haven't replaced yet. BUT...I've been shopping that's for sure. :twisted: I'm very happy with my recent finds. 

This is my first true barrel saddle. For years I've been riding barrels in hand me downs because I could never afford a true barrel saddle. When I first sat in this one, I was amazed. It's a Tex Tan Speedracer.









I bought this one as a second barrel saddle so I could saddle both my western rides at the same time. I didn't want to spend a ton of money on it and really didn't. It's a Rider's Choice off Ebay but man, I really LIKE this saddle. Definitely recommend them if you want an affordable US made saddle.









This is a Simco trail saddle. Super comfortable.









And yes, I had to get me another Stubben Siegfried. I'm hooked. Got this one used off Ebay. It's made in Switzerland so newer than the one I lost made in Germany but I got it for a good price. If I had to choose though, I'd pick my old made in Germany one. :-(









OK, so I'm an Ebay junkie. I happened to come across this one for a nice deal and hubby actually said yes so I swiped it. It's a Crosby dressage saddle. Older but an amazing ride. It actually fits me better than the Stubben and I only paid 299 for it.









And this is my little piece of history. It was in the same shed as the Stubben that someone gave me. They thought it was an old pack saddle and said take it or we'll throw it away. Turns out it's a 1917 McClellan. It's not in super shape but I cleaned it up and its now a conversation piece in my living room.


----------

